

New features added to goo.gl - grellas
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/beefing-up-googl-with-new-features.html

======
obtino
I do like the fact that they've added a spam reporting tool.

------
raz0r
"You can also now remove items from your dashboard, so that you can see a
quick summary of only your most important links and hide the ones you no
longer need."

I've been waiting for this.

